
Coda vs. notion vs. airtable - chaigh
Have any of you guys used one of these products? Wondering what the relative benefits of each are &#x2F; whether some are better for certain use cases than others.
======
kjksf
I use Notion for everything. I even made part of my notes public:
[https://www.notion.so/Public-Space-for-Krzysztof-
Kowalczyk-5...](https://www.notion.so/Public-Space-for-Krzysztof-
Kowalczyk-568ac4c064c34ef6a6ad0b8d77230681)

I love it.

Coda is still in closed beta. I requested an invite months ago and still
didn't get it. It also seems like their focus is on companies/teams. Notion
also supports teams but works just as well for an individual (that's how I use
it).

Notion is only superficially similar to AirTable in that Notion is a mostly a
note-taker with additional capabilities, including some that can do some of
the things that AirTable does (i.e. building mini-spreadsheets/databases).

AirTable is mostly for creating database/spreadsheet applications. It's great
for that but not at all suitable for things that Notion is great at i.e. note
taking.

I wouldn't even consider them competing. Maybe at some point Notion's tables
will have as many features as AirTable but that's not today. You can use them
both.

